# Council tax, what shall i do? [urgent]



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Guys.
Ok so im moving home, and i need to notify the council that im moving.
The local council website is overly complicated and has no real info regarding moving house so my only option is to ring them up.
Their office hours are as expected. 9-5 mon-thurs and 9-4 on fridays.
Which is not good for me on a sat morning... they will be closed over xmas and bank holidays.
Now.. i dont want to pay a months council tax on a house im leaving on the 27th... and as they dont work again til after xmas, they will end up auto billing me.
Shall i cancel my direct debit with them? then contact them when they are next open to ensure im not billed for the house im not living at?

Or just wait til they are open?

I know what the local council is like, once they have your money you just wont ever see it back again, they did it when i was over paying council tax for 4 months and they should have paid me back about £160 but i never saw any of it...

Help!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Are you moving to a new place within the council borough?
As your new laibility will commence as the other one stops.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah im moving within sefton again, im paid up to date with the current council tax, but as of the 1st Jan, they will be wanting to take next months tax from me?
and when i move into the new place, they will probably want tax for that too as the landlord will have notified the council that they now have tenants.
So i just dont know what im supposed to do when i cant notify them?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

adamck said:


> Yeah im moving within sefton again, im paid up to date with the current council tax, but as of the 1st Jan, they will be wanting to take next months tax from me?
> and when i move into the new place, they will probably want tax for that too as the landlord will have notified the council that they now have tenants.
> So i just dont know what im supposed to do when i cant notify them?


There may be a little inconvenience, but you won't pay twice for a month (or get a free month) the liability will transfer from one address to another :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i would still opt for cancelling the dd you can always pay any shortfall via chq if any


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Just make sure you have proof somehow and all will be fine. Your DD will just swap to another address and tweeked to cover the property value change if any


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Phone them up during your lunch hour?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd just cancel the direct debit and rectify it once they're open.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You are best to send letter with dates and as them to confirm receipt in writing send it recorded del only 80p extra and then ball is in there court don't leave it to long if in higher band or you will have catch up payments


----------



## Simonh100 (Sep 16, 2010)

The Council will only bill you for the days that you are in the property, but as you are moving within the same Council area, any overpayment or arrears will transfer to the new property. You might as well leave the DD in place because you will owe this on the new property in any case. 
If the new property is in the same Council Tax band as your current property then you wont owe anything more, and you will pay the same as you were.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Did you not know before today that you were moving ?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I did know, but after spending 3 days and a total of 13 phone calls between O2 and Post office, plus spending lunch breaks at the estate agents signing forms and paying deposits... just didnt get round to the council tax, they are only open the same time i work... which is typical and useless.
Managed to sort out gas, water, elec, phone, bank, broadband, mobiles etc... just this was the last one to do.

Thanks for advice guys, might just leave it going and phone them when they next open.

Ad.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

tonz said:


> Did you not know before today that you were moving ?


helpful! :spam: :thumb:


----------

